# InitNG e postazione diskless

## ema

sto cercando di utilizzare initng come init di una postazione diskless.

Il client diskless è stato configurato seguendo la guida, usando l'initV classico funziona (ma ci mette parecchio a partire)

Usando initng si ferma al 50%, quando è il momento di system/mountroot/rootrw , dicendo che non riesce a effettuare il mount rw di /

non riesco a uscirne, non mi dà nessun altro messaggio di errore o debug che possa essermi utile.. in più non capisco perchè se l'init classico funziona, con questo si rifiuti di fare il mount...

ho provato ad aggiungere la riga in fstab

```

192.168.1.1:/tftpboot/stereo  /         nfs             noauto,noatime  1 2

```

ma senza successo... in effetti, l'init classico fa il boot senza che la root sia specificata in fstab

Qualcuno ha affrontato il problema o ha una vaga idea di come si possa risolvere?

----------

## cloc3

la riga in fstab non serve a nulla, perché l'interfaccia di rete, in un sistema diskless, viene accesa da kernel direttamente al boot.

è possibile che il tuo initng, trovandola già attiva, pensi bene di resettarla, tagliandosi le gambe da solo.

questo non può accadere con il baselayout ufficiale perché lo script /etc/init.d/net.lo (a cui è lincato /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ) contiene un controllo is_net_fs che evita il pasticcio.

in ogni caso, l'uso di initng per un diskless impostato nel modo descritto nella guida è abbastanza inutile.

il sistema, infatti, è lento a causa dei tempi di connessione con il file system remoto.

io ho provato tempo fa e non riuscivo a tenere in piedi più di tre macchine, dopodichè il sistema si intasava (non so bene se a causa della rete o del sovraccarico di accessi in lettura sull'hd del server).

adesso sto utilizzando dei diskless che caricano dal server un'immagine squashfs, e reggo tranquillamente una ventina di macchine (ma potrei fare molto di più). l'implementazione, però è necessariamente diversa da quella del manuale. il "server" che uso non è neppure una macchina di potenza specifica per quella funzione.

----------

## ema

dunque tu consiglieresti innanzitutto di verificare che non venga disabilitata l'interfaccia di rete... controllerò, ma mi sembrava che non avesse ancora effettuato il reset della stessa.

per le latenze: non è un gran problema, la rete a 100mbit è casalinga e questo client che sto costruendo non dovrà far altro che leggere mp3 e permettermi di ascoltare le webradio. Inoltre il collo di bottiglia più che sulla rete ethernet è costituito dalla macchina stessa, che è un Geode MediaGX 266mhz.

----------

## ema

correggo: gli script per la configurazione della rete NON vengono chiamati, almeno così dice initng...

```

inuyasha / # ng-update show            

                        net/ip |                                       

                       net/net |                                       

                       net/ppp |                                       

                    net/bridge |                                       

                  net/iwconfig |                                       

                     cron-test |                                       

             service/shorewall |                                       

               service/numlock |                                       

               service/faketty |                                       

                   service/nfs |                                       

               service/athcool |                                       

              service/xorgconf |                                       

         service/915resolution |                                       

                 service/local |                                       

           service/laptop-mode |                                       

             service/readahead |                                       

              service/fbsplash |                                       

             service/speedstep |                                       

               service/eciadsl |                                       

                  service/acct |                                       

            service/wifi-radar |                                       

                  service/chvt |                                       

              service/iptables |                                       

            service/lm-sensors |                                       

                  service/init |                                       

               service/anacron |                                       

               service/splashy |                                       

               service/ntpdate |                                       

                 service/aumix |                                       

           service/firestarter |                                       

              service/guarddog |                                       

              service/exportfs |                                       

                 service/pppoe |                                       

             service/alsasound |                                       

                 service/issue |                                       

                daemon/nut/nut |                                       

             daemon/nut/upsdrv |                                       

             daemon/nut/upsmon |                                       

               daemon/nut/upsd |                                       

                  daemon/ivman |                                       

                daemon/dnsmasq |                                       

        daemon/exim/updateconf |                                       

          daemon/exim/combined |                                       

          daemon/exim/listener |                                       

              daemon/exim/exim |                                       

       daemon/exim/queuerunner |                                       

             daemon/lirc/lircd |                                       

           daemon/lirc/lircrcd |                                       

            daemon/lirc/irexec |                                       

              daemon/fetchmail |                                       

                daemon/gnump3d |                                       

            daemon/powertweakd |                                       

                 daemon/auditd |                                       

                  daemon/dcron |                                       

                 daemon/svdrpd |                                       

                  daemon/comar |                                       

            daemon/mythbackend |                                       

                  daemon/dhcpd |                                       

                daemon/privoxy |                                       

               daemon/timidity |                                       

                daemon/icecast |                                       

                daemon/svcgssd |                                       

                daemon/distccd |                                       

         daemon/NetworkManager |                                       

                  daemon/cupsd |                                       

              daemon/powernowd |                                       

         daemon/bitlbee-daemon |                                       

                    daemon/atd |                                       

                    daemon/gdm |                                       

                    daemon/gpm |                                       

                    daemon/kdm |                                       

                    daemon/ldm |                                       

                    daemon/mpd |                                       

                    daemon/tor |                                       

                    daemon/vdr |                                       

                    daemon/wdm |                                       

                    daemon/xdm |                                       

                    daemon/xfs |                                       

                  daemon/klogd |                                       

                  daemon/samba |                                       

                 daemon/iceccd |                                       

              daemon/syslog-ng |                                       

           daemon/avahi-daemon |                                       

               daemon/rsyslogd |                                       

                daemon/hddtemp |                                       

 daemon/NetworkManagerDispatch |                                       

                 daemon/xinetd |                                       

          daemon/splash_update |                                       

                 daemon/rsyncd |                                       

                daemon/rquotad |                                       

                 daemon/esound |                                       

            daemon/mit-krb5kdc |                                       

                daemon/syslogd |                                       

              daemon/denyhosts |                                       

                  daemon/slapd |                                       

                  daemon/fcron |                                       

              daemon/automount |                                       

                  daemon/mdnsd |                                       

                  daemon/snmpd |                                       

             daemon/fakeidentd |                                       

                  daemon/spamd |                                       

                daemon/wpa_cli |                                       

                daemon/apcupsd |                                       

              daemon/netdaemon |                                       

       daemon/bitlbee-bitlbeed |                                       

                  daemon/squid |                                       

               daemon/svnserve |                                       

              daemon/printconf |                                       

               daemon/slmodemd |                                       

                 daemon/vsftpd |                                       

                  daemon/statd |                                       

                daemon/cardmgr |                                       

               daemon/dropbear |                                       

                 daemon/idmapd |                                       

                  daemon/named |                                       

                   daemon/dbus |                                       

                  daemon/fnfxd |                                       

                   daemon/famd |                                       

                daemon/portmap |                                       

               daemon/cpufreqd |                                       

                   daemon/hald |                                       

         daemon/wpa_supplicant |                                       

                   daemon/gssd |                                       

              daemon/vdradmind |                                       

               daemon/lighttpd |                                       

            daemon/instant-gdm |                                       

               daemon/keytouch |                                       

                 daemon/mountd |                                       

                daemon/openvpn |                                       

               daemon/sendmail |                                       

              daemon/entranced |                                       

                   daemon/nasd |                                       

                   daemon/nfsd |                                       

                   daemon/nifd |                                       

                  daemon/acpid |                                       

               daemon/rlocated |                                       

                   daemon/noip |                                       

                   daemon/nscd |                                       

                   daemon/ntpd |                                       

               daemon/mldonkey |                                       

                daemon/postfix |                                       

                  daemon/ulogd |                                       

               daemon/festival |                                       

                  daemon/mysql |                                       

                   daemon/pump |                                       

                 daemon/udhcpc |                                       

                daemon/ifplugd |                                       

                   daemon/slim |                                       

                   daemon/sshd | default                               

             daemon/vixie-cron |                                       

                 daemon/smartd |                                       

              daemon/pure-ftpd |                                       

                 daemon/hdapsd |                                       

  daemon/vmware/vmware-serverd |                                       

          daemon/vmware/vmware |                                       

           daemon/vmware/vmnet |                                       

               daemon/ddclient |                                       

                   daemon/xend |                                       

                daemon/metalog |                                       

                daemon/proftpd |                                       

        daemon/mit-krb5kadmind |                                       

                daemon/chronyd |                                       

             daemon/pbbuttonsd |                                       

           daemon/yum-updatesd |                                       

                  daemon/hpiod |                                       

                  daemon/hpssd |                                       

             daemon/mini_httpd |                                       

                  daemon/httpd |                                       

               daemon/postgres |                                       

                daemon/apache2 |                                       

               daemon/wwwoffle |                                       

                  daemon/jackd |                                       

             daemon/consolekit |                                       

                daemon/rpcbind |                                       

       daemon/bluetooth/rfcomm |                                       

    daemon/bluetooth/hciattach |                                       

      daemon/bluetooth/hid2hci |                                       

    daemon/bluetooth/bluetooth |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/dund |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/hcid |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/hidd |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/pand |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/sdpd |                                       

                 daemon/dhcdbd |                                       

               daemon/cherokee |                                       

                 daemon/webmin |                                       

               daemon/ipw3945d |                                       

                 daemon/dhcpcd |                                       

                 daemon/nagios |                                       

         daemon/avahi-dnsconfd |                                       

                 daemon/rklogd |                                       

                daemon/dovecot |                                       

             daemon/powersaved |                                       

     daemon/cups-config-daemon |                                       

               daemon/asterisk |                                       

          daemon/mDNSResponder |                                       

               daemon/dhclient |                                       

                daemon/oidentd |                                       

                          test |         fake-default                  

                 system/fgetty |                                       

                  system/clock |                                       

                  system/qingy |                                       

               system/discover |                                       

                 system/agetty |                                       

               system/coldplug |                                       

                system/mountfs |                                       

                    system/usb |                                       

                system/selinux |                                       

               system/ifrename |                                       

             system/domainname |                                       

             system/nvidia-glx |                                       

         system/console-screen |                                       

            system/binfmt_misc |                                       

                  system/sraid |                                       

                system/keymaps |                                       

                system/initial |                                       

           system/initrd-tools |                                       

                  system/getty |                                       

        system/ifupdown-debian |                                       

                 system/pcmcia |                                       

               system/mingetty |                                       

              system/mountroot |                                       

                system/urandom |                                       

                system/modules |                                       

                 system/sysctl |                                       

                   system/swap |                                       

                   system/udev |                                       

            system/consolefont |                                       

                system/checkfs |                                       

                 system/serial |                                       

                 system/dmraid |                                       

               system/hostname |                                       

               system/bootmisc |                                       

                 system/hdparm |                                       

              system/rmnologin |                                       

                       up-fake |         fake-default                  

                        net/ip |                                       

                       net/net |                                       

                       net/ppp |                                       

                    net/bridge |                                       

                  net/iwconfig |                                       

             service/shorewall |                                       

               service/numlock |                                       

               service/faketty |                                       

                   service/nfs |                                       

               service/athcool |                                       

              service/xorgconf |                                       

         service/915resolution |                                       

                 service/local |                                       

           service/laptop-mode |                                       

             service/readahead |                                       

              service/fbsplash |                                       

             service/speedstep |                                       

               service/eciadsl |                                       

                  service/acct |                                       

            service/wifi-radar |                                       

                  service/chvt |                                       

              service/iptables |                                       

            service/lm-sensors |                                       

                  service/init |                                       

               service/anacron |                                       

               service/splashy |                                       

               service/ntpdate |                                       

                 service/aumix |                                       

           service/firestarter |                                       

              service/guarddog |                                       

              service/exportfs |                                       

                 service/pppoe |                                       

             service/alsasound |                                       

                 service/issue |                                       

                daemon/nut/nut |                                       

             daemon/nut/upsdrv |                                       

             daemon/nut/upsmon |                                       

               daemon/nut/upsd |                                       

                  daemon/ivman |                                       

                daemon/dnsmasq |                                       

        daemon/exim/updateconf |                                       

          daemon/exim/combined |                                       

          daemon/exim/listener |                                       

              daemon/exim/exim |                                       

       daemon/exim/queuerunner |                                       

             daemon/lirc/lircd |                                       

           daemon/lirc/lircrcd |                                       

            daemon/lirc/irexec |                                       

              daemon/fetchmail |                                       

                daemon/gnump3d |                                       

            daemon/powertweakd |                                       

                 daemon/auditd |                                       

                  daemon/dcron |                                       

                 daemon/svdrpd |                                       

                  daemon/comar |                                       

            daemon/mythbackend |                                       

                  daemon/dhcpd |                                       

                daemon/privoxy |                                       

               daemon/timidity |                                       

                daemon/icecast |                                       

                daemon/svcgssd |                                       

                daemon/distccd |                                       

         daemon/NetworkManager |                                       

                  daemon/cupsd |                                       

              daemon/powernowd |                                       

         daemon/bitlbee-daemon |                                       

                    daemon/atd |                                       

                    daemon/gdm |                                       

                    daemon/gpm |                                       

                    daemon/kdm |                                       

                    daemon/ldm |                                       

                    daemon/mpd |                                       

                    daemon/tor |                                       

                    daemon/vdr |                                       

                    daemon/wdm |                                       

                    daemon/xdm |                                       

                    daemon/xfs |                                       

                  daemon/klogd |                                       

                  daemon/samba |                                       

                 daemon/iceccd |                                       

              daemon/syslog-ng |                                       

           daemon/avahi-daemon |                                       

               daemon/rsyslogd |                                       

                daemon/hddtemp |                                       

 daemon/NetworkManagerDispatch |                                       

                 daemon/xinetd |                                       

          daemon/splash_update |                                       

                 daemon/rsyncd |                                       

                daemon/rquotad |                                       

                 daemon/esound |                                       

            daemon/mit-krb5kdc |                                       

                daemon/syslogd |                                       

              daemon/denyhosts |                                       

                  daemon/slapd |                                       

                  daemon/fcron |                                       

              daemon/automount |                                       

                  daemon/mdnsd |                                       

                  daemon/snmpd |                                       

             daemon/fakeidentd |                                       

                  daemon/spamd |                                       

                daemon/wpa_cli |                                       

                daemon/apcupsd |                                       

              daemon/netdaemon |                                       

       daemon/bitlbee-bitlbeed |                                       

                  daemon/squid |                                       

               daemon/svnserve |                                       

              daemon/printconf |                                       

               daemon/slmodemd |                                       

                 daemon/vsftpd |                                       

                  daemon/statd |                                       

                daemon/cardmgr |                                       

               daemon/dropbear |                                       

                 daemon/idmapd |                                       

                  daemon/named |                                       

                   daemon/dbus |                                       

                  daemon/fnfxd |                                       

                   daemon/famd |                                       

                daemon/portmap |                                       

               daemon/cpufreqd |                                       

                   daemon/hald |                                       

         daemon/wpa_supplicant |                                       

                   daemon/gssd |                                       

              daemon/vdradmind |                                       

               daemon/lighttpd |                                       

            daemon/instant-gdm |                                       

               daemon/keytouch |                                       

                 daemon/mountd |                                       

                daemon/openvpn |                                       

               daemon/sendmail |                                       

              daemon/entranced |                                       

                   daemon/nasd |                                       

                   daemon/nfsd |                                       

                   daemon/nifd |                                       

                  daemon/acpid |                                       

               daemon/rlocated |                                       

                   daemon/noip |                                       

                   daemon/nscd |                                       

                   daemon/ntpd |                                       

               daemon/mldonkey |                                       

                daemon/postfix |                                       

                  daemon/ulogd |                                       

               daemon/festival |                                       

                  daemon/mysql |                                       

                   daemon/pump |                                       

                 daemon/udhcpc |                                       

                daemon/ifplugd |                                       

                   daemon/slim |                                       

                   daemon/sshd | default                               

             daemon/vixie-cron |                                       

                 daemon/smartd |                                       

              daemon/pure-ftpd |                                       

                 daemon/hdapsd |                                       

  daemon/vmware/vmware-serverd |                                       

          daemon/vmware/vmware |                                       

           daemon/vmware/vmnet |                                       

               daemon/ddclient |                                       

                   daemon/xend |                                       

                daemon/metalog |                                       

                daemon/proftpd |                                       

        daemon/mit-krb5kadmind |                                       

                daemon/chronyd |                                       

             daemon/pbbuttonsd |                                       

           daemon/yum-updatesd |                                       

                  daemon/hpiod |                                       

                  daemon/hpssd |                                       

             daemon/mini_httpd |                                       

                  daemon/httpd |                                       

               daemon/postgres |                                       

                daemon/apache2 |                                       

               daemon/wwwoffle |                                       

                  daemon/jackd |                                       

             daemon/consolekit |                                       

                daemon/rpcbind |                                       

       daemon/bluetooth/rfcomm |                                       

    daemon/bluetooth/hciattach |                                       

      daemon/bluetooth/hid2hci |                                       

    daemon/bluetooth/bluetooth |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/dund |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/hcid |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/hidd |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/pand |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/sdpd |                                       

                 daemon/dhcdbd |                                       

               daemon/cherokee |                                       

                 daemon/webmin |                                       

               daemon/ipw3945d |                                       

                 daemon/dhcpcd |                                       

                 daemon/nagios |                                       

         daemon/avahi-dnsconfd |                                       

                 daemon/rklogd |                                       

                daemon/dovecot |                                       

             daemon/powersaved |                                       

     daemon/cups-config-daemon |                                       

               daemon/asterisk |                                       

          daemon/mDNSResponder |                                       

               daemon/dhclient |                                       

                daemon/oidentd |                                       

                daemon/nut/nut |                                       

             daemon/nut/upsdrv |                                       

             daemon/nut/upsmon |                                       

               daemon/nut/upsd |                                       

        daemon/exim/updateconf |                                       

          daemon/exim/combined |                                       

          daemon/exim/listener |                                       

              daemon/exim/exim |                                       

       daemon/exim/queuerunner |                                       

             daemon/lirc/lircd |                                       

           daemon/lirc/lircrcd |                                       

            daemon/lirc/irexec |                                       

  daemon/vmware/vmware-serverd |                                       

          daemon/vmware/vmware |                                       

           daemon/vmware/vmnet |                                       

       daemon/bluetooth/rfcomm |                                       

    daemon/bluetooth/hciattach |                                       

      daemon/bluetooth/hid2hci |                                       

    daemon/bluetooth/bluetooth |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/dund |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/hcid |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/hidd |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/pand |                                       

         daemon/bluetooth/sdpd |                                       

                 system/fgetty |                                       

                  system/clock |                                       

                  system/qingy |

               system/discover |

                 system/agetty |

               system/coldplug |

                system/mountfs |

                    system/usb |

                system/selinux |

               system/ifrename |

             system/domainname |

             system/nvidia-glx |

         system/console-screen |

            system/binfmt_misc |

                  system/sraid |

                system/keymaps |

                system/initial |

           system/initrd-tools |

                  system/getty |

        system/ifupdown-debian |

                 system/pcmcia |

               system/mingetty |

              system/mountroot |

                system/urandom |

                system/modules |

                 system/sysctl |

                   system/swap |

                   system/udev |

            system/consolefont |

                system/checkfs |

                 system/serial |

                 system/dmraid |

               system/hostname |

               system/bootmisc |

                 system/hdparm |

              system/rmnologin |

```

----------

## cloc3

 *ema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per le latenze: non è un gran problema, la rete a 100mbit è casalinga ... Inoltre ...

 

ok. ma allora, che vantaggio ritieni di ricavare usando di initng piuttosto che openrc?

purtroppo, relativamente alle cause esatte del tuo problema non posso avanzare che ipotesi, perché non uso initng.

----------

## ema

da quel che ho letto, initng riesce ad avviare i processi di inizializzazione in parallelo, così che il prompt e il login sono disponibili in un tempo minore. Poi che i servizi si avviino in realtà 40-50 secondi dopo è ininfluente, dubito di riuscire a selezionare gli mp3 e fare altre operazioni che li richiedano nel frattempo...

la cosa comunque non è vitale: una volta avviata la macchina, essendo a consumo piuttosto basso, rimarrà sempre accesa..  La riavvierò solo se qualcosa si impalla o la rete per qualsiasi motivo va giù.

----------

## cloc3

 *ema wrote:*   

> o la rete per qualsiasi motivo va giù.

 

 :Smile: 

no. neppure in questo caso. se la rete va giù, la riavvii sul server, non sul client.

in effetti, come stai osservando, initng non ti offre alcun vantaggio concreto.

tra l'altro, a me openrc esegue il boot in parallelo senza errori.

ritorno (per l'ultima volta) al concetto iniziale.

se ti interessa qualche vantaggio sensibile in termini di prestazioni devi affrontare lo sbattimento dell'implementazione in modalità squashfs (un po' come per i cdrom o per le chivette usb), che probabilmente è anche più corretta, per questa applicazione.

----------

## ema

la prenderei come una sfida ora, per vedere se in effetti diventa più veloce (una volta che funzionerà)  :Cool:   :Cool: 

per il discorso squashfs, la cosa mi attira non poco.. se solo trovassi una guida che spieghi come mettere il sistema gentoo funzionante in una immagine, tagliando eventualmente tutto quello che non è strettamente necessario per il funzionamento...

----------

## cloc3

 *ema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per il discorso squashfs, la cosa mi attira non poco.. se solo trovassi una guida ...

 

se ti va, tempo un paio di giorni, ti posto un link in mp per scaricare un kernel pronto di prova e quattro istruzioni.

----------

## ema

ottimo, vediamo che ne esce...  :Smile: 

grazie mille, attendo!!

ps: dimenticavo: la macchina in questione è un sistema basato su MediaGX, processore cyrix compatibile i586, con le estensioni mmx, 266mhz... niente di eccezionale, ma per quel che deve fare dovrebbe anche avanzare.

----------

## cloc3

 *ema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: dimenticavo: la macchina in questione è un sistema basato su MediaGX, processore cyrix compatibile i586

 

ti mando un kernel compatibile i586.

non indichi le dimensioni della swap. sotto certi livelli è un parametro discriminante tra diskless ed ltsp.

eventualmente, puoi aggiungere un accrocchio per caricare un file di swap da remoto, oppure fare molta attenzione alle applicazioni che usi.

----------

## ema

essendo un sistema diskless, la swap non è contemplata... al momento ha 128mb, ma posso portarlo fino a 384, credo bastino!

----------

